# Like, so many of you have been waiting for...



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

..Taylor's new single to drop. Just released and already number one in 63 countries.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, let's just say I won't be adding that one to my playlist.........and leave it at that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Well, let's just say I won't be adding that one to my playlist.........and leave it at that.


I can respect that.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Haha, "The old Taylor can't come to the phone anymore 'cause she's dead"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Haha, "The old Taylor can't come to the phone anymore 'cause she's dead"


One of the most prolific writers of our time...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So who is she angry at this time? Which ex- boyfriend is the recipient of Tswizzle's rage?


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Like, it really does nothing for me. But, like, it is probably, like, my age.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ..Taylor's new single to drop. Just released and already number one in 63 countries.


In my world a P O S*#*(


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vadsy said:


> ..Taylor's new single to drop. Just released and already number one in 63 countries.


Catchy tune as to be expected from Ms Swift. She keeps grinding them out...more power to her.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

meh


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was just about to drown myself in the lake but then I listened to swifties new song and figured I'd hang in for another day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just think how good the rest of the album is going to be.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> So who is she angry at this time? Which ex- boyfriend is the recipient of Tswizzle's rage?
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


I am guessing it was the DJ who she sued for sexual battery (groping) during an interview.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Just think how good the rest of the album is going to be.


Vadsy, are you truly a Taylor fan, or are you trolling us?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Vadsy, are you truly a Taylor fan, or are you trolling us?


Not a fan but I appreciate the spectacle. It can be called a troll but I would say this one is more about forum camaraderie than being a dick. 

Last week on satellite radio they had some pretty funny chats about this topic and I laughed a lot, the over-the-top single was just the cherry and I thought I'd share.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Not a fan but I appreciate the spectacle. It can be called a troll but I would say this one is more about forum camaraderie than being a dick.
> 
> Last week on satellite radio they had some pretty funny chats about this topic and I laughed a lot, the over-the-top single was just the cherry and I thought I'd share.


The lady certainly graduated her marketing classes with honors. No question there. She broke the record for YouTube hits in a 24 hour period? Incredible. Awesome. and just ever so slightly bizarre.

59 + million views on You Tube in a couple days? I'm impressed


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a kick out of this article about the irony: ("Taylor Swift is so sick of everyone talking about her that she made a video so everyone will do just that")

Sadly, we all know someone like Taylor Swift


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I got a kick out of this article about the irony: ("Taylor Swift is so sick of everyone talking about her that she made a video so everyone will do just that")
> 
> Sadly, we all know someone like Taylor Swift


This is exactly what I'm talking about. If the music doesn't get you the drama just may.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Music has become nothing but the soundtrack for videos (or choreographed concerts).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Music has become nothing but the soundtrack for videos (or choreographed concerts).


"The trouble with videos is that we're going to start listening to music that *looks* good, not music that *sounds* good." --_ Frank Zappa_


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't even start to imagine how much that video has cost !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nobody "listens" to music anymore these days except old fogies like me. You will need a video to attract people to your music. Every time I see Taylor Swift it always reminds me of that Grammy duet with Stevie Nicks. She's a prolific songwriter but darn I wish she could actually sing without autotune. LOL


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BGood said:


> Can't even start to imagine how much that video has cost !


$900,000 ! ! !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chito said:


> Nobody "listens" to music anymore these days except old fogies like me. You will need a video to attract people to your music. Every time I see Taylor Swift it always reminds me of that Grammy duet with Stevie Nicks. She's a prolific songwriter but darn I wish she could actually sing without autotune. LOL


Are you talking about Taylor or Stevie being able to sing?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I've always despised music videos. They rarely have any bearing on the music and most often they're just plain dumb.
Yeah sure there's the odd interesting one but they are the exception.



BGood said:


> $900,000 ! ! !


That was just to get everyone into the studio.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's bull queer Shawshank basement gay.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Xelebes said:


> I am guessing it was the DJ who she sued for sexual battery (groping) during an interview.


Nope - it was the DJ who sued her. Judge threw it out the other week.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nope - it was the DJ who sued her. Judge threw it out the other week.


Actually Taylor sued and won exactly 1 US Dollar, the DJ had his suit thrown out. I think he was pissed off because he lost his job.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Are you talking about Taylor or Stevie being able to sing?


Are you serious? You're telling me Stevie Nicks can't sing? Are you that big of fan of Taylor Swift? Here watch it:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chito said:


> Are you serious? You're telling me Stevie Nicks can't sing? Are you that big of fan of Taylor Swift? Here watch it:


I'm not in this for the long haul so Taylor is just someone I hear about in the entertainment rag, it has nothing to do with being a fan of her music. 
Stevie reminds me of a billy goat I once heard at the petting zoo. Her latest album is especially rough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Stevie reminds me of a billy goat I once heard at the petting zoo. Her latest album is especially rough.


Won't get much argument from me, I always considered Christine McVie the actual _singer_ in the band.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh, I need an ear cleaning!!!!!







Ahhhh, that's better. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------

